# I made a firewood marker. What do you think?



## Kingsley (Sep 1, 2011)

Made this under the K.I.S.S. therory. It is nice not having to bend over when you mark the wood. It is also nice and light. I could make several different rods for whatever size wood I'd want to cut. Should keep our firewood more consistent. 

What do you think?



View attachment 197436


View attachment 197437


View attachment 197438


View attachment 197439


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 1, 2011)

That looks like a marketable product to me. What do you figure it cost to make?


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 1, 2011)

It is a Rustoleum "wand" marker with a hole drilled in the end, a piece of rod from a political yard sign, and a zip tie. I paid a little over $30 including 2 cans of marker paint at $5.07 each. Works pretty good.

Marty


----------



## wendell (Sep 1, 2011)

Now we can see whatchya got here.


----------



## wendell (Sep 1, 2011)

Marty, that's awesome! My back is already thinking you!!


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Wendell. I now know why you are so smart. You have a brain in your back and your head.


272 views and 2 opinions?

M


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Sep 1, 2011)

meh, it's ok. It'd been better if you used red paint....



j/k man, that's pretty cool and it looks like you did a great job on it


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 1, 2011)

Kingsley said:


> Thanks Wendell. I now know why you are so smart. You have a brain in your back and your head.
> 
> 
> *272 views and 2 opinions?*
> M


 
Everyone else is running to the shed to copy the design.

Very nice!

7


----------



## moose5180 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty cool, i usually give the wife a 18" stick and a can of paint.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Sep 1, 2011)

I like it ....that would help with my swag measuring , i suck at getting the wood the same length ... i've been consoling myself for years by saying chunks burn to:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cnice_37 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ya see, this is why AS rocks!

Simple thinking, excellent execution, and the price is right!

Subscribed and Rep Incoming.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 1, 2011)

I like it alot. I was looking at a Mingo today, and thought about what if you want to mark around a big knot, branch, split, etc. Maybe make the same tool with a little shorter handle. Most trees I take time to mark are 24" or better. Good job..


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the kind replies.

It is pretty light. What I like is the ability to mark a 16" log on the ground or hold it out in front of you to do the bigger ones. I'd imagine I'll use this on the longer trunks and probably limb by eye. We really needed some consistency in our firewood lengths, but I didn't want it to slow down cutting too much. 

The Mingo looks great, but I don't want to walk down a log bent over.

Thanks again,
Marty


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice. That is very simple for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice set-up. I have the mingo marker which works ok sometimes.  It is messy, log needs to be relatively straight, limbed and can't have smooth bark. Any of these apply, and it is easier to use a tape and can solo.


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been cutting my wood about 19" by eye ball for years, now last year I moved and the stove only allows for 15" 16" max and I am having a hard time adjusting. I always seem to want to go a little longer. I might need one of these. Nice.


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 2, 2011)

simple and sweet.


----------



## Doug Fir (Sep 2, 2011)

*Absolutely brilliant!*

I have a Mingo marker, which works really well, but this looks like it would work even better and would be easier on the back. And unlike the Mingo marker, you are not limited to a few pre-set lengths. 

Outstanding! 



Doug


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice set up.. I just put a mark on my saw bar and run from tip to the mark then saw there.. One less thing to pack.. and spray paint freezes when i am usually out sawing..


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good. You could use a piece of 1/4'' all thread with a jam nut on each side of the wand, and have it quick adjustable for different lengths.......if different lengths was needed :smile2:.

I got my eyes calibrated to about 16 to 18 inches, and usually get pretty close....close enough anyways.


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you have waaaay over engineered a story stick and a can of paint...jmho


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 2, 2011)

> I think you have waaaay over engineered a story stick and a can of paint...jmho



You are right, but you can do this one handed and you don't have to bend over to use it.


I'm probably going to make rods for 14" and 22" for a buddy of mine who cuts those lengths. All I need are zip ties to change them out. Maybe I'll fashion up a snap of some sort to hold the rod in place instead. Still palying with it.

Marty


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 2, 2011)

> I got my eyes calibrated to about 16 to 18 inches, and usually get pretty close....close enough anyways.



Yup, I'm the same for the most part. My intentions for this device are to use it when we cut wood to sell. It will look more professional to have wood that is consistent lengths, not just close. I really don't give two hoots if the wood is exactly 16" for my own personal burning, just so long as it fits in the furnace.

M


----------



## NHwoodguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> Nice set up.. I just put a mark on my saw bar and run from tip to the mark then saw there.. One less thing to pack.. and spray paint freezes when i am usually out sawing..


 
Exactly what I do....one less thing to carry


----------



## arlen (Sep 4, 2011)

*political signs*

That maker is a great idea I like it  A little off topic just but it is great to reuse free stuff. After the last election I went around and collected political signes. I picked up rebarb good quality tarps with gormets and those plastic signs keeps the sun out of the window or off of the chickens. David


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2011)

I got to use the Marty Marker today. Worked really well. It's good to have smart friends. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TJ-Bill (Sep 5, 2011)

My only question is does it come in Metric or Standard?


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Sep 5, 2011)

Also nice about the design is you dont loose the original function of the marking stick. Very well adapted. It isnt a job specific tool like the mingo. You can use this to mark anything. Awesome will definetly be making one of these. Still havent got the eye calibrated yet,haha.


----------



## Doug Fir (Sep 5, 2011)

TJ-Bill said:


> My only question is does it come in Metric or Standard?



One of the nice things about the design is that it can be adapted to measure in inches, cm, furlongs, fathoms, cubits, or even angstroms. I like to cut my firewood to a length of .2222 fathoms, which is just a bit less than one Roman cubit (or "cubitus"). 

That's a whole lotta angstroms! :msp_w00t:

Doug


----------



## bluesportster02 (Sep 5, 2011)

great idea rep sent


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 15, 2011)

So has anyone made and used one of these other than me? Mine is still working like a champ. You have to be quick with the trigger (not too big of spot), and it is best to have a bunch to mark as to let the quick-to-dry paint dry.

So?

Marty


----------



## Doug Fir (Sep 15, 2011)

Kingsley said:


> So has anyone made and used one of these other than me? ...
> Marty


 
It's on my to-do list. I'm done cutting for the year--my woodshed runneth over--but I will definitely make one before I start cutting again next spring. I wish I had seen this back in April!

:wave:

Doug


----------



## 1935Jimdandy (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a nice idea to me. Jimdandy


----------



## Beefie (Sep 17, 2011)

Awsome idea Kingsley, It will be on my build list.


Beefie


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Jul 4, 2014)

Kingsley said:


> Made this under the K.I.S.S. therory. It is nice not having to bend over when you mark the wood. It is also nice and light. I could make several different rods for whatever size wood I'd want to cut. Should keep our firewood more consistent.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...



An old post I'm well aware, but are the pics available somewhere of this?


----------



## wendell (Jul 4, 2014)

Doubtful. He modified a line marker so you wouldn't have to bend over. It worked pretty slick.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 4, 2014)

wendell said:


> Now we can see whatchya got here.



Unfortunately, I still can't see them. Got a "error" on each of his and an "x in box" on yours.

Harry K


----------



## wendell (Jul 4, 2014)

That's because they don't exist anymore.


----------

